# respirators



## brown down (Apr 9, 2012)

i wear prescription safety glasses in the shop and for what i do for a living. the problem i have found is that they don't fit on the nose when i have my respirator on. what do you guys use? any suggestions it is real frustrating turning when you can't see and your safety glasses aren't close enough to do what they are intended to do, protect your eyes:dash2::dash2:


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2012)

I wear glasses as well, and I broke down and bought the trend pro… Problem solved. Face protection and great filtration all in one. It's a little pricey, but you only get one set of lungs.


----------



## brown down (Apr 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I wear glasses as well, and I broke down and bought the trend pro… Problem solved. Face protection and great filtration all in one. It's a little pricey, but you only get one set of lungs.



i know its the fine dust that kills!!! which one did you buy, i see numerous ones on that site and want the best they offer. in my opinion there is no substitute for safety. you can but cheap tools, but when it comes to safety, there is no such thing as a cheap substitute!! can you send me a link on the one you bought!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2012)

brown down said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I wear glasses as well, and I broke down and bought the trend pro… Problem solved. Face protection and great filtration all in one. It's a little pricey, but you only get one set of lungs.
> ...



I bought mine off of Amazon… It's the pro model that came with an extra battery and some extra shield protectors. It's taken a little getting used to, but I like it. I looked for the link on Amazon, but I don't see the same deal that I got… They listed the package for a little over $600, and I think I paid a little under $500.


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 9, 2012)

What do you guys recommend for someone with a low budget? I don't have the money right now to put out for an expensive respiratory system. Do you have any other lower cost options? Thanks a lot for any advice.

- Matt


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> What do you guys recommend for someone with a low budget? I don't have the money right now to put out for an expensive respiratory system. Do you have any other lower cost options? Thanks a lot for any advice.
> 
> - Matt


you can get a regular respirator for around 30$


----------



## kweinert (Apr 10, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> What do you guys recommend for someone with a low budget? I don't have the money right now to put out for an expensive respiratory system. Do you have any other lower cost options? Thanks a lot for any advice.
> 
> - Matt



For now I'm using this respirator and this face shield.

I know the ad copy says zero maintenance but you can get replacement filters. As a person who wears glasses, this sort of dust protection is far better than the other types of disposable masks. When you breathe out the exhaust doesn't blow back up in to your glasses and fog them up.


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

kweinert said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys recommend for someone with a low budget? I don't have the money right now to put out for an expensive respiratory system. Do you have any other lower cost options? Thanks a lot for any advice.
> ...


thats what i own, but my prescription safety glasses don't fit properly with the nose piece that is why i am looking to a full face respirator system. that way i won't get fine dust behind my glasses and they will be seated on my face to give me proper protection!


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 10, 2012)

kweinert said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys recommend for someone with a low budget? I don't have the money right now to put out for an expensive respiratory system. Do you have any other lower cost options? Thanks a lot for any advice.
> ...



Thanks, I think I will give one of these a try. Looks a lot more effective than the cheap-o mask I've been using when I turn. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 11, 2012)

I use the North 7700 series half face mask. The dust protection is as good as the expensive ones and there are no batteries. It is lightweight and fits under your faceshield. North makes some pancake filters which are low profile.
I have used this brand since 1986. Three M also makes a similar one.


----------



## brown down (Apr 11, 2012)

Barbara Gill said:


> I use the North 7700 series half face mask. The dust protection is as good as the expensive ones and there are no batteries. It is lightweight and fits under your faceshield. North makes some pancake filters which are low profile.
> I have used this brand since 1986. Three M also makes a similar one.


i own one just like that only 3m , the problem is with my safety glasses they push them upwards and have had some small chunks get up under my glasses.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

Matt,

I'm sold on the positive pressure masks. This is the one I use, now going on ~4 years. You get zero dust in & the 2 speed motor allows for use in any situation. The batteries last a long long time between changes. 

It's a little pricey but worth every nickel IMO. I caught mine on sale at peachtree but even at the normal price of $80 it's still affordable if you save a little while. 

[attachment=4118]


----------



## brown down (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm sold on the positive pressure masks. This is the one I use, now going on ~4 years. You get zero dust in & the 2 speed motor allows for use in any situation. The batteries last a long long time between changes.
> 
> It's a little pricey but worth every nickel IMO. I caught mine on sale at peachtree but even at the normal price of $80 it's still affordable if you save a little while.



how about glasses, the nose piece is what drives me nuts looks like i will have the same issue with that one no?


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> Barbara Gill said:
> 
> 
> > I use the North 7700 series half face mask. The dust protection is as good as the expensive ones and there are no batteries. It is lightweight and fits under your faceshield. North makes some pancake filters which are low profile.
> ...



I turn with face protection so this is not a problem for me.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> how about glasses, the nose piece is what drives me nuts looks like i will have the same issue with that one no?





Barbara Gill said:


> I turn with face protection so this is not a problem for me.



+1 

Brown, like Barbara I use a face shield. There's really no way to use goggles with a respirator like most being mentioned that I have ever found. After you get used to a face shield you'll prefer it anyway IMO. Nobody wants to get whacked in the face anyway. 


.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> how about glasses, the nose piece is what drives me nuts looks like i will have the same issue with that one no?





Barbara Gill said:


> I turn with face protection so this is not a problem for me.



+1 

Brown, like Barbara I use a face shield. There's really no way to use goggles with a respirator like most being mentioned that I have ever found. After you get used to a face shield you'll prefer it anyway IMO. Nobody wants to get whacked in the face anyway. Or especially the neck with a sharp piece of supersonic wood. 


.


----------



## brown down (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > how about glasses, the nose piece is what drives me nuts looks like i will have the same issue with that one no?
> ...


problem is i have prescription glasses. to read and see. i think my best bet is the trend type, but really didn't want to drop that type of dow on a respirator, but from what i found on the net is the only type that doesn't have a nose piece type of attachment which, like i said pushes my glasses up to high!
thanks for the advise


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > how about glasses, the nose piece is what drives me nuts looks like i will have the same issue with that one no?
> ...




You are right about that. A faceshield can save you from a terrible injury.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> problem is i have prescription glasses. to read and see. i think my best bet is the trend type, but really didn't want to drop that type of dow on a respirator, but from what i found on the net is the only type that doesn't have a nose piece type of attachment which, like i said pushes my glasses up to high!
> thanks for the advise.



I wear glasses as well and the respirator like I showed hasn't been a problem for me - at least with regular glasses. It is a primary reason I use a face shield instead of safety glasses though.

One thought - is your respirator the right size? I know that at least the HF one that I use comes in medium and large. It could be that the wrong size is causing an issue for you.


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm sold on the positive pressure masks. This is the one I use, now going on ~4 years. You get zero dust in & the 2 speed motor allows for use in any situation. The batteries last a long long time between changes.
> 
> It's a little pricey but worth every nickel IMO. I caught mine on sale at peachtree but even at the normal price of $80 it's still affordable if you save a little while.



That one doesn't seem too unreasonable. I might take a look at that some time before the fall. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## dean jordan (May 2, 2012)

Hi Matt
I know this an old post but have you looked at the Resp-O-Rator?
Packard woodworks for $49
Filters down o .3 micron.
I have a 400$ Trend but now all I use is this respirator its comfortable no hassle use.
works with glasses and face guards. hope this helps
Dean


----------



## Mike Mills (May 3, 2012)

I use this type:
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/3m-8293-p100-respirator.html
Filters down to 0.3 at 100% effectiveness (same as the $300+ units) and does not interfer with my glasses or faceshield at all. They do seal _tightly_. They are rated for up to 160 hours and then toss. I probably wear mine about 40 hours total so it is still only about 25 cents per wearing. You also have to replace the filters in the expensive units so I'm not sure the "maintenace" is any less.

As far a faceshields get a good one. Here are specs., you want one with the + rating. Don't fall for one store which post Z87 Plus... it is but it is not Z87+; the law requires the + sign, the word Plus means nothing.
_Here are the basic specs. MOST shields sold at woodworking stores are the Z87 and not the Z87+
ANSI Z87.1 and Z87.1+

Standard: Z87.1 
Withstand a 1” Steel Ball dropped from a height of 50 Inches without fracture.

High Impact: Z87+ Faceshields must withstand two test.
High VELOCITY Impact Test
Projectile Specification Diameter: 1/4" diameter steel ball Velocity: 150 feet per second.
High MASS Impact Test
A pointed projectile is dropped from a height of 51.2" onto a lens.
Projectile Specifications: Length: 5" Diameter: 1" Weight: 1 pount, 1.6 oz_

i went overboard with my shield and got a V50 rated, 17 caliber at 2100fps. That should stop a bowl. :yes:


----------



## brown down (May 3, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> Hi Matt
> I know this an old post but have you looked at the Resp-O-Rator?
> Packard woodworks for $49
> Filters down o .3 micron.
> ...


i just ordered one thanks, this solves all of my problems thanks


----------



## dean jordan (May 3, 2012)

good I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine. I would like to add that you should still wear a face shield whenever turning.(not sanding). A small bowl blank coming off the lathe can do the following . Lacerated forehead,fractured nose,fractured orbit(bones under the eye),split lips,broken teeth,broken jaw. none of which eyeglasses protect you from. We lost a fellow turner earlier this year from an object coming off the lathe. ALWAYS be safe
Dean


----------



## brown down (May 8, 2012)

i have been turning for about 8 years now. i am going to break down and buy a face shield. i am a very safety conscious person, although i turn at a lower speed than most, i still see the danger of a 2-3 lb chunk of wood bouncing off my face! 
i have to run up to woodcraft today, hopefully they have something i like! thanks again this respirator is awesome, very comfortable, doesn't interfere with my glasses, easy to put on and remove. great invention this guy came up with and a 1/5 the price of the one i was thinking about getting


----------

